# Easily Grow Fresh Herbs In The Kitchen



## Isabelle_Gonzales (May 20, 2010)

Herbs are really useful in getting nutrients naturally, some of them have medicinal properties too.'*`


----------



## Isabelle_Gonzales (May 20, 2010)

we have a small garden at home that has herbs and vegetables*".


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2011)

I got one of these for Christmas about 2 years ago, when I opened the box I hadn't got a clue what it was, but it has sat in my kitchen ever since. I use it for mostly soft leaf herbs like basil and coriander as I find that theses where difficult for me to grow in my zone and these are usually the most expensive herbs you will find in the super markets. So its a big thumbs up from me


----------

